# Moving a thread



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've just put a thread in the Long Term Success In Marriage section and I realise it should be on General Discussion ... how do I move it?

Ta


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Ask a moderator either by sending a PM or posting the request someplace where we'll see it (as you did). You should see your thread over in the "General Discussion" section now.


----------

